

Flypad (YC W12) Wants To Turn Your iPhone Into A Steering Wheel - kunle
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/02/flypad/

======
mds101
It's great to see this kind of innovation in controller development and I'm
very excited to see the way in which these controllers evolve. Having said
that, I think touchscreen based controllers are bound to bring disappointment.
Most serious games require the player to maintain a fine balance on the
controls and tactile feedback is a huge feedback factor to the gamer.
Touchscreen based controllers cannot provide this tactile feedback.

Another factor is that when I hold a button and stick controller, I dont have
to look at the joystick, I can give my full attention to the game. Again with
touchscreen based controllers I have to keep looking at the controller to make
sure I'm pressing the right button, and the split second I spend look at the
controller could get me killed. it will be interesting to see how these
problems are worked around.

~~~
kunle
Hey @mds101; Flypad isnt here to replace the controller you have and love.
We're building a new kind of game. Videogames have been shown to support a
wide variety of formats from simple social games (zynga-esque) to hardcore FPS
style games (like Halo). Flypad wont replace what you use for either game, it
will bring a whole new kind of game to life.

~~~
mds101
But according to the article you intend to provide an API to allow programmers
to integrate the iPhone as an input for their existing games. Does that not
mean that you are positioning the iphone as an alternative controller? Or am I
seriously misinterpreting the article?

Also, I'm quite curious about this 'new kind' of game that is suited to touch
controller gameplay. Could you give some details on that?

~~~
kunle
The API allows programmers integrate the iPhone as an input for their existing
games - that being said, its merely a gateway and serves to get the game
developer community more familiar with this mechanic.

Simply put, this will be fantastic for some use cases, and not for others;
we've no intention of being everything to everybody.

As far as games uniquely suited for this - it's important to remember that the
iPhone is much more than a touch controller. it 1\. is mobile and with you all
the time 2\. enables motion of many different types (both tilt control and wii
style control) 3\. enables swipes, sliders & gestures 4\. enables privileged
information (that only you can see) and dynamic information (changing what you
see in real time)

That's MUCH MORE than touch controller gameplay.

------
Splines
I would much much much rather have a way to get my Xbox controller to talk to
my iPhone.

Many games are designed well to take into account the touchscreen, but games
that present virtual thumbsticks are usually problematic.

------
nchuhoai
Reminds me of my app. I had that idea 4 years ago when I was 16:
<http://namsremote.nambrot.com>

Wonderful memories to get started into hacking/dev

------
ashrust
Nice work guys. I already control my TV via my iPhone, no reason why shouldn't
be able to do the same with games. Love it.

~~~
mehuln
Agreed - looking forward to getting my hands on it too! Great job guys!

